# Oil Pressure Switch Location



## rigonjess (May 26, 2008)

Hi,
I have 2000 GOLF 1.8T A/T and my oil buzzer goes off every time I hit 2K on my rpm's. I want to replace my oil pressure switch but can't locate it! Any advise or pics on where I can find it.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil Pressure Switch Location (rigonjess)*

VAG cars "usually" place them on or near the oil filter flange. You may want to check the actual pressure, these motors are known to have sludge problem. Either by owner neglect or the IMO ridiculously long oil change intervals. If you find low oil press, you may want to drop the oil pan and remove the oil pump pickup screen, they seem to be the first thing to get clogged and can restrict the amount of oil to the pump. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rigonjess (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Oil Pressure Switch Location (ps2375)*

Thanks, for all the help!


----------

